# Kickstand?



## ironhorse1 (Feb 4, 2006)

I put this question in the new riders catagory because I'm afraid I'll get laughed at real bad.

When I get my new road bike home from riding how do I store it in the garage without a kickstand?


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

never ever ever resort to a kickstand. you should be willing to stand in your garage holding your bike up while occasionally snacking from a mini-fridge and showering with a hose, waiting for your next ride before you make the biggest mistake of your life and get a kickstand. lame, lame, lame. thank god you had the sense to question this and seek advice.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ironhorse1 said:


> I put this question in the new riders catagory because I'm afraid I'll get laughed at real bad.
> 
> When I get my new road bike home from riding how do I store it in the garage without a kickstand?


Any o these should do...

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/comm...&CGRFNBR=142&CRPCGNBR=142&TextMode=0&CI=1,156


there arelots of other sites out there-this is the 1st I could get to work.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Lean it against a wall, lay it on the floor, hang it from a hook, put it in a car. Lots of choices.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

The wall works great. You'd be surprised, bikes only like to fall over when you're on them!


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Thanks for the flashback*



cmatcan said:


> never ever ever resort to a kickstand. you should be willing to stand in your garage holding your bike up while occasionally snacking from a mini-fridge and showering with a hose, waiting for your next ride before you make the biggest mistake of your life and get a kickstand. lame, lame, lame. thank god you had the sense to question this and seek advice.


When I bought my first Bianchi road bike and asked the LBS employee how they install the kickstand. The look on his face was priceless. Thankfully he resisted the opportunity to shame me and instead patiently explained why this was a no-no. 

On a serious note, I have about 6 bikes in my garage all hanging upside down from the wheels on cheap hooks you can buy at home depot. Works great and they are out of the way. You can also buy a hanging wall rack for a bike at Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. very cheap. (I have two of them in storage and should list them on ebay).


----------



## ironhorse1 (Feb 4, 2006)

That's cool, I'll get/make a wood hanger and strap it to the garage wall. I'm 50 years riding bikes and so used to dismounting and puttin down the kicker. I've probably rode to the moon and back in my life and believe it or not I'm finally going to get a "high end bike". What no packing balls & cones?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

crumjack said:


> The wall works great. You'd be surprised, bikes only like to fall over when you're on them!


Not true! They also like to fall over when they're on a kick stand. A slight breeze can do the trick, possibly damaging paint, levers, or drivetrain parts.

Kickstands = bad idea.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ironhorse1 said:


> That's cool, I'll get/make a wood hanger and strap it to the garage wall. I'm 50 years riding bikes and so used to dismounting and puttin down the kicker. I've probably rode to the moon and back in my life and believe it or not I'm finally going to get a "high end bike". What no packing balls & cones?


Still balls, cups and cones in the hubs. - TF


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

you could try Topeak's Flash Stand. I don't know if it's meant for short term use (e.g. 20 minutes) or whether it would be okay for overnight/multiday use.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

plastic-coated hooks from the ceiling is a great idea-and it's what the bike shop i work at does, so its all good and professionally endorsed


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need a rubber band. Well, you don't need it, but it is a good handy thing.

Loop one end of the band around the valve stem on your front wheel. Take the rest of it around the down tube, then loop the other end around the stem again. Voila'! You've just turned your bike into a board that will lean against anything without being able to turn or roll. 

Sooner or later, you'll probably want some version of a hook or rack for it, just so it's out of the way of the steel monsters. The rubber band trick is still a handy one to know, 'cause there's always something to lean the bike against, but it's not always level or in a good spot to make balanced contact with the bike.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The reason why*

And FYI, the reason for no kick stands is that frame tubes (in this case, chain stays) are too thin to safely accept the clamping forces. Besides, studies have shown that a bike leaning against a wall is not likely to fall down.


----------



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

What?
We were allowed to just lean our bikes against a wall, car, thing,etc?
Damn if anyone would have been so kind as to tell me that before i wouldn`t have slept so many days in the garage holding it before a ride.
You guys are so mean


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

The other option is the "noose" over a rafter or off some stud in the garage. The loop goes around the fat back part of the saddle and suspends the rear tire off the floor. This is an excellent way to hang the bike while you clean, lube, adjust. Never falls over. I don't see any "creases" in the saddle from the rope. 

But I find too that not having a kickstand in some cosmic sense makes you more aware of your environment and potential places/options for safely and securely leaning your bike against objects. And in the grassy park, you just lay it down in the grass, derailleur side UP.


----------



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

Hardy Cyclamens said:


> And in the grassy park, you just lay it down in the grass, derailleur side UP.


I ussually like my bike`s derailler scrambled.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

Lean the bike against a wall with the pedal next to the seat tube and the bike will rest on the pedal and the seat against the wall. I did this for a couple of days before i put 2 hooks on the wall on which the top tube now just sits with the tyres around 3 inches off the ground. If you don't need to or want to hang it, juts go and buy a $20 bike stand from your lbs like the ones they have in public places, cheap as chips.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*One of the strongest riders I know has a stand on his...*

...Colnago. He owns one of our local shops, and he rides his singlespeed MB (with basket and streamers) up a mountain I can barely climb in a 24-32. He says he got tired of trying to find a place to lean it in group rides, but I've always suspected he just does it for the geek value.


----------



## Zaurusman (Feb 2, 2006)

*I sure am glad I came across this thread.*

I mean heck, here I was until yesterday just putting down the kickstand so that it would stand on its own in .5 seconds instead of hunting around for something to lean against after I carefully positioned my pedals -- what a newbie _I_ musta looked like! lol

I want one of those cool lean-against-the-wall double-decker doo-dads. I can put my present and a future bike on it leaning against the bedroom wall and drift off to sleep looking at 'em. It's good to be single -- and to know why I am.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

I use my trainer for a bike stand. So far I've managed some form of riding almost everyday this winter without once using the trainer for anything else. Some of my other bikes have kickstands which were already on them. One of the kickstands is an old school steel type and it takes a bulldozer to knock that bike over.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

*Kickstands make friends*

On a century I did last year, one of the clowns I ride with had a kickstand on his bike. He also had a little basket on the front with flowers on it. The bike was CAAD 5 Cannondale. Everyone wanted to talk to him. Even the event director came up to him and talked at one of the break points. It was also a chick magnet. All the girls we passed would say something to him and he'd flirt back. He'd joke about upgrading to a carbon fiber kickstand, etc. 

The point is, there is a time and place for a kickstand and basket if your single and need some chicks. No way one will ever go on my bike.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

grampy bone said:


> On a century I did last year, one of the clowns I ride with had a kickstand on his bike. He also had a little basket on the front with flowers on it. The bike was CAAD 5 Cannondale.


Cannondale chainstays are thin walled aluminum, and they will not honor the frame breakage warranty if a kickstand has ever been installed.


----------



## Viva Mexico! (Nov 22, 2005)

*Im having that issue but rewarding a motorcycle*

I want to buy an enduro bike, but i`m planning on selling my car to buy it and to buy the helmet boots and other stuff, so i`ll be using it around town too.
But enduro bikes dont have a kikctand how will i be ble to park it around town.
I hate dual duty bikes but i guess i`ll end up with one instead just because of the kickstand.


----------

